# has anyone tried printing their own decals?



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

I ordered some clear decal paper for inkjet printers today. Has anyone tried to do this? I'm hoping it will work OK. I want to make a sheet of graffiti.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

what color is the decal paper? Some types are white and some types are clear. Most as in 99.99% of inkjet and Lazer printers cannot print white so getting white paper is a good idea, but you will have to trim the edges right to the line. Clear paper is good if you are not printing any color that needs white. 

High end photo printers can have a white color cartridge, but thems expensive and the ink is even more so. 

Massey


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Massey said:


> what color is the decal paper?


Ahem ...



xrunner said:


> I ordered some *clear* decal paper for inkjet printers today. Has anyone tried to do this? I'm hoping it will work OK. I want to make a sheet of graffiti.


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

I've printed my own decals for model aircraft use with an inkjet.
It works ok. You won't get the crisp edges like an alps printer, but for graffiti work it should be fine.

The first set I did, I followed the directions. Ended up getting some bleed through on the colors.

The next set I did, I set the just printed decal sheet underneath a warm lamp then let them really dry for 24 hours. Then I applied the clear coat.

The second set turned out much better than the first.


Jody


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

TulsaFlyer said:


> The next set I did, I set the just printed decal sheet underneath a warm lamp then let them really dry for 24 hours. Then I applied the clear coat.


OK I'll keep this tip in mind. I hope to not waste any of the sheets I purchased!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I ordered some of this paper and got white by mistake!  I really want the clear, as I want to put it on my Ft. Knox Express locomotive, and I don't want a white background.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I ordered some of this paper and got white by mistake!  I really want the clear, as I want to put it on my Ft. Knox Express locomotive, and I don't want a white background.


The decal set I want to print specifically states to use clear decal paper, so that eliminates one goof-up.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the decal I want to print needs clear paper too, I just wasn't paying attention when I bought it!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

wow I totally missed the "clear" part of that. 

I have heard from others that letting the ink dry for a while or "baking" the decals is a good idea before applying the clear. Also if you have photoshop, GIMP or another graphics program you should try to set up a "full sheet" of what ever decals you are planning on using in the near future to help eliminate waste. 

Just a thought!

Massey


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Massey said:


> wow I totally missed the "clear" part of that.


No prob.



> I have heard from others that letting the ink dry for a while or "baking" the decals is a good idea before applying the clear.


Noted.



> Also if you have photoshop, GIMP or another graphics program you should try to set up a "full sheet" of what ever decals you are planning on using in the near future to help eliminate waste.


Right. I couldn't find any of this paper anywhere in town, and had to order it (5 sheets). I don't want to waste it.

However, the sheet of graffiti I do have takes up a whole sheet.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sheet of N scale graffiti! Your trains going to look like it got stuck in the hood!:laugh:
Print one set of decals on regular paper to check for scale and print quaility and size.
If you want really good graffics then Photo ink is a better choice.
Yes they need to dry compleately before clear coat, I use a satin or dull cote, do it in several very light coats.
Install the decal and use "solvaset" to get the decal to lay down tight to the surface.
Allow decal to compleately dry for an hour minimum then re-clear coat the entire building or car.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sean, got any cheap place to get a few sheets of the clear decal paper? I'm looking for laser paper since I have a color laser. I also have a color ink-jet, so I guess I could go whichever way makes the most sense.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Sean, got any cheap place to get a few sheets of the clear decal paper? I'm looking for laser paper since I have a color laser. I also have a color ink-jet, so I guess I could go whichever way makes the most sense.


Gunrunner,
Staples is where I got them. Not sure if they have the laser printer variety but I know they have the inkjet variety. I don't remember the cost. I got the 8 1/2" X 11" full sheets I think about a dollar a sheet.
-Art


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Artieiii said:


> Gunrunner,
> Staples is where I got them. Not sure if they have the laser printer variety but I know they have the inkjet variety. I don't remember the cost. I got the 8 1/2" X 11" full sheets I think about a dollar a sheet.
> -Art


Staples does not have them - I did an extensive search. Nor does Office Max or Office Depot, nor does JoAnn's, Michael's Designs, or Hobby Lobby.

If you can find them on Staples website please post the link here so I don't have to order them anymore.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Xrunner,
Here is the link on the Staples site. 
http://www.staples.com/Avery-18665-Clear-Inkjet-Full-Sheet-Shipping-Labels-8-1-2-X/product_663672
This is what I used and they worked pretty well. They are usually in stock at my local Staples. These are NOT true decals (soak em in water and they come off the backing). They are regular clear stick on envelope labels but they work nicely. 
Here is my Ski Train engine with my homemade Staples labels applied.
-Art


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Xrunner,
If you want "Real" decals from Micromark I saved this link in my bookmarks.
-Art
http://www.micromark.com/Decal-Paper.html?Ns_md=Email&Ns_sc=Marketing&Ns_cn=BA7&Ns_pc=BA7&Utm_source=Marketing&Utm_medium=Email&Utm_campaign=BA7


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Artieiii said:


> Xrunner,
> If you want "Real" decals from Micromark I saved this link in my bookmarks.
> -Art


I know all about that link - that's where I just ordered my decals. :dunno:

And with all due respect and not meaning to diss your use of stick on decals - I can see the un-stuck parts of the decal on your model and I don't think that looks very good. Sorry! hwell:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

GRJ, 
Yea micromark has a really good price on them and they have both the ink jet and the laser!

Art,
I bet that in person your label decals look perfect it's just the camera that exaggerates the "flaws".
When dealing with N scale, Things that work in HO almost never work on that tiny stuff! Oh and don't get me started on what the O scale guys can get away with!!! Were taking old Preschool stick Crayons can do fine detailing!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

NIMT said:


> Oh and don't get me started on what the O scale guys can get away with!!! Were taking old Preschool stick Crayons can do fine detailing!


----------

